# Gobies and Algae



## greenview (Aug 9, 2011)

I am considering options for clean-up crew in a new tank and want something a little different to the Otos and shrimp that I normally use. I have read that some Gobies eat diatom and other algae. Does anyone have experience as to whether they do a good enough job to keep a tank clean? And any species particularly good at it?


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Otos will gobble up brown algae/diatoms


----------



## greenview (Aug 9, 2011)

Yes Otos are great at it aren't they. I am looking for something different for this tank, hence the interest in Gobies.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I recently got a couple of Stiphodons (sp?). I dont remmeber which exact species. I havent seen them eat any of the foods I feed the fish. The only algae I still havent mastered is GDA and a bit of GSA.


----------



## greenview (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks for that. Looks like Stiphodons are the way to go.


----------

